# Appetizers that transport/keep  well



## illini40 (Dec 30, 2019)

Good morning

What are some great appetizers / finger foods / party foods that transport well and don’t have to be kept hot all the time?

Im trying to plan some options for taking to a NYE party. It’s not a long drive by any means, but I would like to get your thoughts on things that don’t have to be kept hot for a long period.  Things that don’t have to be reheated at the party?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 30, 2019)

You could do something like smoked sausage balls, smoked cheese platter, take a crockpot full of buffalo chicken dip, smoke a chuck roast for shredded beef and take some slider buns, lots of other cold dips out there. Just thinking off the top of my head


----------



## krj (Dec 30, 2019)

At the bottom of this post are a shot of my Dino/Devilsaur Eggs. They are super simple. Just hard boiled eggs wrapped in sausage and then bacon and smoked off. You can halve them from there and use the yolk to make deviled egg mixture, or just eat them as a protein filled snack. Tasty warm or cold.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2019)

The problem is you don't know how long your apps will sit on the table. When you go from heat or cold to room temp, you have 4 hours to eat them or Toss them. You will need to watch the clock. Otherwise keep Hot food Hot (140+) and Cold food Cold (<40). Then time traveling and sitting out don't matter...JJ


----------



## illini40 (Dec 30, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You could do something like smoked sausage balls, smoked cheese platter, take a crockpot full of buffalo chicken dip, smoke a chuck roast for shredded beef and take some slider buns, lots of other cold dips out there. Just thinking off the top of my head



Thank you! For like the sausage balls, any suggestion on keeping them somewhat warm? Or were you suggesting a crock pot for those as well?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 30, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thank you! For like the sausage balls, any suggestion on keeping them somewhat warm? Or were you suggesting a crock pot for those as well?



You could take them in one of those insulated casserole dish carriers or use a crock pot on low.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 30, 2019)

Triscuits, smoked cheese, and hot sauce.  If you can insulate them, deep fried dill pickles, or mushrooms are always a hit!


----------

